# rabo prensil



## Gavotte

Bonjour,

J'ai du mal à traduire ces mots dans la phrase suivante :

"Sataná es jodido, cojea y tiene *rabo prensil.* Y uno hace lo que puede."

J'imagine que le personnage veut dire que le diable peut faire ce qu'il veut avec sa queue...  "Satan est un emmerdeur, il boite et nous attrape avec sa queue"??? 

Merci de votre aide!

(Cette phrase est tirée de *La historia de Horacio *de Tomás González)


----------



## Paquita

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=prensil


> *1.     * adj. Que sirve para *asir o coger.* _*Cola*, trompa prensil._


 http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/préhensile


> [En parlant d'un organe, d'une partie d'une plante]  Dont la fonction (une des fonctions) est *de prendre, de saisir*. Synon. _préhenseur._ _Organe préhensile; langue, pince préhensile._


  Où est le problème ???  Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu dis qu'il peut "faire" tout ce qu'il veut...


----------



## Gavotte

Paquit& said:


> http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=prensil http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/préhensile   Où est le problème ???  Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu dis qu'il peut "faire" tout ce qu'il veut...




Je n'ai pas traduit par "il peut faire ce qu'il peut" : je ne faisais là qu'expliquer comment je comprenais la phrase. 

La traduction que je proposais était : "il nous attrape avec sa queue",  car je ne pense pas pouvoir traduire en français (il  s'agit d'un roman)  par : "Satan est un emmerdeur, il boite et a une  queue préhensile".

J'essaie donc de comprendre ce que veut dire le personnage... et de trouver une autre façon de le dire...


----------



## galizano

Je pense à *queue fourchue*(avec laquelle il peut saisir)


----------



## Paquita

Je ne suis pas traductrice, donc je te donne un avis peu autorisé...

Mais il me semble que si l'auteur avait voulu dire "il nous attrape avec sa queue" il aurait tout aussi bien pu dire nos ase/coge con su rabo/cola

Une queue préhensile est le terme technique utilisé pour définir si je me souviens bien celle des singes, sarigues et autre mammifères capables de se servir de cet appendice comme d'une main. Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est pourquoi tu cherches autre chose... alors que le mot et la notion existent et sont couramment employés.

Regarde ici = clic
Galizano, fourchue fait allusion à sa forme, pas à sa fonction...


----------



## galizano

Ben.. queue munie d'une fourche.


----------



## Paquita

galizano said:


> Ben.. queue munie d'une fourche.



la fourche il la tient à la main !!! sa queeu n'a pas la forme d'une fourche mais d'un triangle...ce n'est pas une fourchette non plus..


----------



## Gavotte

Vaste et passionnant débat sur la traduction... Ce que je sais, c'est que si j'écris "Satan est un emmerdeur, il boite et a une  queue préhensile", il y a 99% de chance que l'éditeur me renvoie ça souligné en rouge, ou que cela arrête la lecture du potentiel lecteur... Il faut traduire, et aussi donner à lire... 
"Queue crochue" ne me paraît pas si mal!
Mais je continue la recherche du terme idéal...


----------



## jprr

...la queue adroite / habile ? la queue attrape-tout ?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Gavotte said:


> Vaste et passionnant débat sur la traduction... Ce que je sais, c'est que si j'écris "Satan est un emmerdeur, il boite et a une queue préhensile", il y a 99% de chance que l'éditeur me renvoie ça souligné en rouge, ou que cela arrête la lecture du potentiel lecteur... Il faut traduire, et aussi donner à lire...
> "Queue crochue" ne me paraît pas si mal!
> Mais je continue la recherche du terme idéal...



Je ne vois pas du tout le besoin de traduire autrement que du mot à mot ici.
Je vois personnellement un double sens à _rabo _(J'aurais dit: _cola_), si vous voyez ce que je veux dire, et donc _queue _tombe pile-poil.


----------



## galizano

Je constate partout que la queue du Diable est décrite comme étant fourchue. Alors......Quitte à parler de la forme, je préfère fourchue à crochue. J'ai dit


----------



## Paquita

"il faut donner à lire" fait partie *aussi *du contexte 

Si ton éditeur exige que tu  adaptes le texte à la capacité intellectuelle limitée des lecteurs, il est  évident qu'il faut traduire par fourchue (pour faire plaisir à l'ami Galizano )...

S'il exige que tu restes le plus possible fidèle au texte, il faut traduire un terme scientifique par son équivalent scientifique.

C'est comme tu le suggères un problème de choix du traducteur ou de son commanditaire. Je me suis permis d'insister car ce forum est consulté par beaucoup de personnes qui doivent savoir que "prensil" et "fourchu" ne sont pas équivalents. 

Pour une prochaine consultation, n'oublie pas de préciser que tu cherches un terme, même approximatif, mais compréhensible par un lecteur lambda au vocabulaire moyen


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour.

Il s'accroche avec la queue ?  (de là à dire qu'il a la queue accrocheuse, comme d'autres ont les mains baladeuses...)

Mais je trouve dommage de prendre toujours les lecteurs pour des andouilles illettrés. Préhensile a l'avantage d'attirer l'oeil... et la curiosité... et l'imagination. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## passiflore

Bonjour,

"La queue préhensile" a peut être une importance plus loin dans le récit. Ou il s'agit d'un clin d'oeil comme le suggère Juan Jacob, parce que le diable , en principe, n'a pas une queue préhensile. 

D'autre part, ce que le diable a de fourchu, d'ordinaire, c'est la langue. Il me semble que si l'auteur a dit "prensil" qui n'est pas un terme courant ni ordinaire ni habituel pour le diable, c'est qu'il a des raisons et traduire autrement serait un contresens, une trahison de sa pensée. Je ne suis que lecteur et je trouve dommage d'appauvrir un texte sous prétexte de permettre une lecture plus rapide au détriment de la saveur du récit. 

Je ne suis pas sûr du tout que l'auteur apprécierait les directives de l'éditeur

Passiflore


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

passiflore said:


> "La queue préhensile" a peut être une importance plus loin dans le récit. Ou il s'agit d'un clin d'oeil comme le suggère Juan Jacob, parce que le diable , en principe, n'a pas une queue préhensile.
> 
> D'autre part, ce que le diable a de fourchu, d'ordinaire, c'est la langue. Il me semble que si l'auteur a dit "prensil" qui n'est pas un terme courant ni ordinaire ni habituel pour le diable, c'est qu'il a des raisons et traduire autrement serait un contresens, une trahison de sa pensée.  Je ne suis que lecteur et je trouve dommage d'appauvrir un texte sous prétexte de permettre une lecture plus rapide au détriment de la saveur du récit.



Je suis enfin compris! Merci. Nous sommes d'accord.


----------



## Gavotte

Je suis bien contente que les exigences éditoriales de cette sorte vous offusquent, et je suis évidemment d'accord avec vous.
Connaissant bien l'auteur, je vais lui demander son avis. Je sais qu'il s'offusque surtout, lui, de traductions qui ne sont pas fluides et qui perdent la musicalité de la langue.
Je pense que c'est surtout cela qui me gêne au bout du compte dans dans "Satan est un emmerdeur, il boite et a une  queue préhensile" : ça "accroche"  un peu l'oreille...

Mille mercis pour tous vos avis et commentaires.


----------



## Paquita

Si c'est juste un problème de fluidité ...
La phrase espagnole passe bien car les mots y sont courts et peu nombreux.
Je jouerais (mais je ne suis toujours pas traductrice..) sur le reste de la phrase : Satan est un emmerdeur boiteux à la queue préhensile.

(oui, préhensile, j'y tiens moi aussi et je n'en démords pas ! de la fidélité au texte, que diable !)


----------



## galizano

Sans vouloir m'attarder sur la traduction de "prensil"-j'ai déjà donné, merci- faut-il vraiment traduire"jodido" par emmerdeur ? A- t-il ce sens spécial en Colombie ?


----------



## Paquita

galizano said:


> Sans vouloir m'attarder sur la traduction de "prensil"-j'ai déjà donné, merci- faut-il vraiment traduire"jodido" par emmerdeur ? A- t-il ce sens spécial en Colombie ?



tst tst tst ... ce sera pour un autre fil


----------



## galizano

Paquit& said:


> tst tst tst ... ce sera pour un autre fil



Vale. Pues, qué lo pregunte Gavotte si tiene interés en ello.o


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Paquit& said:


> Je jouerais (mais je ne suis toujours pas traductrice..) sur le reste de la phrase : Satan est un emmerdeur boiteux à la queue préhensile.
> 
> (oui, préhensile, j'y tiens moi aussi et je n'en démords pas ! de la fidélité au texte, que diable !)



Voilà.


----------



## galizano

Ce qui m'étonne, c'est la différence de registre entre "emmerdeur" et "préhensile"; ce dernier étant un terme, somme toute, "savant".


----------

